# allam işalla düğüne kadar bıyığım çıkar sübhaneke amin



## rupertbrooke

In a set of cartoons about an android, this cartoon appears with the - to me - almost totally obscure balloon:- allam işalla dügüne kadar biyigim sübhaneke amin! yarın mı ki acaba? What does allam işalla mean for starters?


----------



## rupertbrooke

The last thread was erroneous. I meant to ask about allam işalla. I was stuck on so many other words. The leading character was an android. The total balloon was allam işalla dügüne kadar biyigim sübhaneke amin! yarın mı ki acaba?


----------



## murattug

allam = Allahım 
oh mi gawd = oh my God?

işalla = inşaAllah 

is it enough? or do you need more explanation?


----------



## rupertbrooke

Yes please! What does biyiim sübhaneke âmin! mean? I assume that sübhaneke is a Muslim technical term?


----------



## murattug

it is a very deformed Turkish sentence. Also your question not clear to me

"yarın mı ki acaba?"
this part belongs to who? you or balloon?


----------



## rupertbrooke

See the full cartoon at:-
http://www.karikatr.com/allam-isalla-dugune-kadar-biyiim-cikar/
i apologise for missing out çıkar!
What is a sübhaneke?


----------



## murattug

sübhaneke is a short prayer (dua) (sübhaneke allahümme vebihamdik vetebare kesmük veteala ceddük vela ilahe gayrük) it is arabic.
every muslim children memorizes it at age 3-5 (at least in turkey) because every namaz starts with sübhane.
do you know muslim worship (5 times a day) namaz/salat?

at this point I want to try translate to english
Allahım! inşallah düğüne kadar bıyığım (.... çıkar? ) [sübhaneke] [amin]

oh my god! I wish my moustache will (... grow?) until wedding. [starts praying] [ends praying]


----------



## murattug

where is android?
it is fırat (a kid (cartoon character))


----------



## murattug

and also
http://www.karikatr.com/komedi-sakasi-filmi/
yareppim = mi gawd
it is very childish.

IMHO those are not suitable for learners.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks for the help & for the advice, murattug.


----------

